# Wine bottle bung



## spunk (Oct 12, 2014)

Can you buy a holed bung the size to fit a wine bottle?


----------



## Thig (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, I have several of them. They are good when you rack down and have some left over.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes it is a #2 bung with a 3/8 hole in it - bought at LBS


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 12, 2014)

If you already own one of these, just turn it upside down on pop it on the bottle and use it.


----------



## spunk (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok I'll look for some #2 3/8 hole. Runnning wolf saw one of those at the shop yesterday.they don't have much. New shop this year right now I think they favor the beer making supplies. The didn't have a PH meter or knew what I was talking about wanted to sell me the strips.I will have to order on line. I need to figure which meter to get prob spend less than 100. Thanks everyone


----------



## NYCWINO (Oct 12, 2014)

I have this one, and it is pretty decent, and accurate. Order the standardized solution packets and you are set.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hanna-Instr...488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20de542f08

http://www.ebay.com/itm/pH-4-4-7-7-...588968?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item3f2e9705a8


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 12, 2014)

here is a # 3 bung from one of our sponsors - 
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=airlock&product_id=1219


----------



## Rocky (Oct 13, 2014)

Guys and Galls, it has been my experience that a #3 works better than a #2. It is slightly larger and gives me a better seal.


----------



## spunk (Oct 13, 2014)

Rocky #3 for a reg wine bottle? Running wolf what size is that pic you sent i see some on amazon not sure which one I should get. I want to use free shipping. Thanks


----------

